# Wiring near AC condenser unit



## tractng (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello,

I was cleaning up the backyard late last night  and found two white cables disconnected from each other.

I tried touching them with my hand but didn't get shock or anything.  I connected each other but nothing happened (AC or heat wasn't on).  Is the red cable near by a hot cable? 

The wires go to a blue filter device (UDK-053s).  It seems like a dried clean filter of some sort.

Is it required?  If so, does it need to be protected from water, etc..  I have a new HVAC unit about 2 years ago and it looks like this device came from the one I just recently replaced.







Thanks,
tractng


----------



## kok328 (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like whoever installed the new unit ran new coil wires to the condensor contactor and just left the old one intact.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

kok328 said:


> Looks like whoever installed the new unit ran new coil wires to the condensor contactor and just left the old one intact.



I'd have to agree; just cap them off and seal it with some electrical tape.


----------



## tractng (Mar 30, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> I'd have to agree; just cap them off and seal it with some electrical tape.




No need to reconnect?   Just making sure.

tractng


----------



## kok328 (Mar 30, 2010)

If I'm seeing the picture correctly there is an identical wire going past the filter and this is the one that is controlling the condensor unit.  To be sure you can put a volt meter between the red & white wire and turn on the A/C (or heat if this is a heat pump unit) and see if you get 24 Volts, or if the A/C (heat) comes on then you'll know that these wires aren't controlling anything.  Most likely the other end of these wires aren't connected to anything either.


----------



## tractng (Mar 31, 2010)

Problem solved.  I did not have a 24 volt tester (had 110/220).  Careful inspection, the wires are not connected to the blue filter device.

I turned on the AC and the condenser fan wasn't running .  I turned the main switch off and reconnect it with new caps and electrical tape.

The condenser fan started to spin. For a wire that important, I am surprised it was left exposed like that.  This time, I wrapped it up with electrical take to the coil and placed a pot there so the dog wouldn't have access.

tractng


----------



## kok328 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good deal.  From the pic it looked like the old wires and new ones were ran along with the filter line.  Weird that they were disconnected, that means you haven't had A/C for the last 2 years.


----------

